# Time is Inching Closer



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It might be easier for people to keep track of your responses if you reply to the original thread. I'm really sorry you guys are going through this. I know Lucas is well loved and you will make the best choice for him.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry that you're having to say goodbye to your boy. It's never easy, and always heart breaking. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Just sending my support and sympathy as you face this difficult time. I'm sorry that you're having to make this heartbreaking choice.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so so sorry. You all will be in my prayers.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry for you and Lucas. Never easy.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Hard times - I am so sorry.


----------

